# Leaning post with rod holders and flip seat storage for sale



## brj4 (Nov 26, 2018)

Leaning post with rod holders and flip seat seat height is 28 inches 
500$ Obo
no tears or holes in seat 
9792369502 located in brazoria tx make me a reasonable offer and lets make a deal!


----------



## brj4 (Nov 26, 2018)

Sold


----------

